# Elddis Aspire 255 En Route Heating



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

I have just acquired a 2011 (March) 255 and understand that for the heating system to operate whilst travelling an additional component has to be fitted under warranty. Has anyone had a similar situation with the Aspire and if so were there any problems getting the work carried out, the reason I ask is that I am in contact with Elddis and awaiting progress although at this stage I am unaware of what needs to be done. If anyone has had this work carried out how long did it take Elddis to supply the necessary component.

Many thanks
Robert.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Robert - All that's needed to have En-Route heating is to replace the standard regulator with a Truma Secumotion regulator and cut-off valve and I imagine that this is the component referred to. This is a simple job for any competent dealership having a gas fitter and should not be causing a delay. The regulators are normally a stock item.

Ron


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is what you need, a secumotion regulator and a special hose which has a cut off valve in it.
http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/accessories/truma_drive-safe_secumotion.php

The picture shows the hose having a connection for a continental bottle but they also do one that goes toa Calor Propane


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think the OP could be talking about an Alde heating system which transfers heat from the engine cooling system into the hab area.

If this is the case linnet then google Alde for information on the heating accessories required. You also need to be specific about your system ie 3000 Compact (or more likely 3010).

One version is a heat exchanger which gives heating AND hot water in the boiler.

The older system fitted to mine blows warm air into the hab area through a small heat exchanger (but no hot water).

All this info is readily available on the tinterweb.


----------



## brighton (Jun 19, 2012)

*En route heating*

I queried this with elddis if u check the255forums from Brighton in October you will see where I had contacted elddis I got e,mail from them saying it required a part to be fitted and they were sending it over an elddis dealer in Northern Ireland this was around the 10 October I just got it fitted on Thursday 6 December approx 8 weeks it took about 2hrs it was a small box type article approx 5 ins square with 4 wires and it was fitted onto the heating system below the double seat behind the passenger seat I have not had a chance to try it out my van is a July 2012 and should of had it already there but is there now but I have heard so many different explanations re this subject I will try it out then comment further if you want to check with elddis it was fitted by downshire caravans band bridge north Ireland would you say that was fast. Brighton


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

brighton did you get this sorted ? also to the other posters the aspire range comes with the secumotion reg fitted as standard, think the problem is the power ( 12v) is cut to the rear while traveling so the mod maybe a relay of some sort ,just going to look at heat exchanger prices , jim


----------

